# Ska????



## M0de Grow (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone here listen to Ska music??

Some of my favorite Bands are reel big fish, Streetlight manifesto, Less than jake, ect..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 3, 2010)

*SKA!!!*

_STREETLIGHT_ fucking rule man. C. Thatcher is the boss on drums. And their new CD _'99 Songs of Revolution'_ is just plain spectacular if you know any of the originals.. and even still if you don't. 

 i go apeshit over_ the planet smashers_, _Mad Caddies_, _Big D.._,_ Mighty Mighty Bosstones_, & _MU330(_among tonz of other bands_)_. Pretty much anything with a big horn section is great. But shit without horns still rules. But that usually tends to get a little punky or whathaveyou..


i just saw RX Bandits in Toronto last night too... their later shit isn't that ska but still amazing nonetheless.




And with that all said.. i leave you with this.

[youtube]EcoNPm3pyqg[/youtube]


----------



## M0de Grow (Apr 3, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> *SKA!!!*
> 
> _STREETLIGHT_ fucking rule man. C. Thatcher is the boss on drums. And their new CD _'99 Songs of Revolution'_ is just plain spectacular if you know any of the originals.. and even still if you don't.
> 
> ...



yeah man !!!!!!! good to know someone on this forum has a good taste in music!!!!!!


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Apr 7, 2010)

[youtube]pIi88qEH_SA[/youtube]


----------



## M0de Grow (Apr 7, 2010)

nice vid! not the ska i ussaly listen to but i love any ska!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 7, 2010)

hahha that vid. was jokes. Lead guy starts smashing his guitar and amp!! lol


*ONE COOL GUY*!!!

[youtube]mi7BjFVFZRs[/youtube]

[youtube]p4omWFjgXhU[/youtube]
'..now let me see yah dance, let me see yah move, listen to the bass cause we play it real smooth..'


----------



## M0de Grow (Apr 7, 2010)

wow that second vis is an amazing song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Apr 7, 2010)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=17016538


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Apr 9, 2010)

[youtube]4zBKymqdGrY[/youtube]


----------



## brandon. (Apr 23, 2010)

I've seen streetlight a few times, fucking A-M-A-ZING. Anyone else miss the dancehall crashers?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2010)

band out of Boston called Brunt Of It, caught them in New Orleans last week ,said they have videos on youtube and CD's but I havent looked.


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Apr 25, 2010)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=17016538


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ska punk and reggea is what gets me threw life!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 29, 2010)

[youtube]pOoWK86SAhw[/youtube]

Don't know wtf is up with the shitty-ass anime, hahah, but the song/band is where it's at.


_Five Iron Frenzy -_ Pre-ex Girlfriend


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 29, 2010)

[youtube]xyNEBSsd3Gw[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 29, 2010)

[youtube]uXX514fp2NE[/youtube]


----------

